# Aquarium Salt



## Addicted 4 Sure (Dec 12, 2013)

Does anyone out there add aquarium salt after water changes. I have done it on the last couple of water changes and have noticed a huge difference in the coloration and attitude of my cichlids. My water has always been clear and all tests (ammonia, nitrite,nitrate etc) have been spot on, but now the water seems to sparkle. I have also started to add Kordons water conditioner as well.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No. What are the test results for pH, GH and KH before and after the addition of the salt? Is it NaCl or other types of "salts"?


----------



## Addicted 4 Sure (Dec 12, 2013)

My ph is 7.6 and on high range 8.4 These reading haven't changed from when I wan't using salt. I don't test for GH or KH. The salt I am using is API Aquarium salt. I am on well water with no softener system. Out of the tap my ph is 7.6 and the high range is 7.4. I don't know if the bump in the high range is due to the lace rock in the aquarium.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is NaCl. I only use salt for medical treatments such as ich.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

I have no reason to add salt. My tap water has a TDS of 475 ppm, with 200 ppm as NaCl.

The typical dose is 1 teaspoon/10 gallons. If a teaspoon of aquarium salt weighs 10 grams, then adding 1 teaspoon to 10 gallons (38.75 liters) = 258 ppm, which would result in 733 ppm TDS and 458 ppm NaCl in my tank. It's not detrimental, but not necessary, either.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Another thing to take into account is the reduced efficacy of salt as a medicinal additive when used in a regularly dosed tank.


----------



## Addicted 4 Sure (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. So I gather what I am doing is not a good thing? GTZ, I do get what you are saying and thanks!

Let me ask this...since I am only into Cichlids for about 4 months. The packaging from API says "Benefits; provides essential electrolytes freshwater fish need to reach peak coloration and vitality. Aquarium salt improves gill function, reduces stress and promotes disease recovery".

You professionals disagree?


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

If your tap water is suitable for cichlids, there is no reason to add salt.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Addicted 4 Sure said:


> "Benefits; provides essential electrolytes freshwater fish need to reach peak coloration and vitality. Aquarium salt improves gill function, reduces stress and promotes disease recovery".
> 
> You professionals disagree?


I agree, but I'd rather apply those benefits at a time when they're more urgently required.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If your water already has the minerals to reach peak coloration, vitality, good gill function no need for more (see your GH and KH results). As stated, NaCl is good for disease recovery, but only if the fish has a disease. I'd rather reduce stress by keeping the toxins out of the water and otherwise manage aggression to maintain the health of the tank.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Addicted 4 Sure said:


> Does anyone out there add aquarium salt after water changes. I have done it on the last couple of water changes and have noticed a huge difference in the coloration and attitude of my cichlids. My water has always been clear and all tests (ammonia, nitrite,nitrate etc) have been spot on, but now the water seems to sparkle. I have also started to add Kordons water conditioner as well.


In the library section of this site there are some interesting articles under the "Chemistry" section you should check out. People do try to add stuff to the water to imitate the water of the Rift Lakes. You can add baking soda and epsom salt, not just add regular salt. You might be interested in trying something like that.

Of course there are different opinions, and different ways to do things. Be aware that doing too much might be worse than doing nothing for some situations.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

here is one some try or for comparison. but not considered necessary, depending on what you tap water is like to begin with

Rift Lake Recipe Ingredients

Epsom Salt
Marine Salt
Baking Soda

Instructions
For every 5 US Gallons of water, add 1-tablespoon Epsom salt, 1-teaspoon baking soda, and 1-teaspoon marine salt.


----------



## Addicted 4 Sure (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you all for the feedback...thanks noki for a formula!


----------

